# ATTN : So. Cali Guys



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i will be in town july 2-10.... i want to have a huge bbq with friends and other enthusiast...

post when in that time frame is a good time for you guys for i will be arriving at LAX july 2 around 9 30 pm !

So post what day is good for you guys in that time frame ! THANKS !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone ? cmon now i know you guys are out there... well if you guys wont set i date i guess i will..


Saturday July 9

Location : unknown at this time

time : 11 am -whenever

what i was hoping we can set up a bbq and stuff and just chill and have a good time.

volunteers are needed for the bbq grill and other stuff and ill provide some of the food as well.

so lets post it up let go ! So. Cali guys lets have fun ! Plenty of time for you to get time off from work and such ! l

if you got questions email me at my personal email which is [email protected] and such.. also if you have an idea for location let me know as well and ill discuss it with ya.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

ill be there with a few other nissans!


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

us maxima guys are planning on the 9th at Hesse park in Palos Verdes. so if you wanna join us...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

palos verdes? where is that at ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=409108

Palos Verdes 
Miles Square Park 
Bonelli 

take your vote where... out of those 3 locations


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=409449

looks like palo verdes fellas


http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=409449


Maximus_95 from maxima.org said:


> Ok guys, after discussing with LIUSPEED, We are planning on having another So. Cal. Meet on July 9th. He will be in Town and wants to check out some Californian Nissans and Infiniti!
> 
> Please reply Yes if you are going, and no if you are not. Please no flakers, If you dont know, just post MAYBE.
> 
> ...


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

there are some b15sentra people goin to this too! I'll make sure and try to bring some h0t d0wgs and ch1ps.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

the more the merrier.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i uh can't make it, due to a recent run in with 3000lbs of spinning nissan and a non moving ford


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try to make it ! any way you can ! just come have fun chill.. 



mrdick said:


> the more the merrier.



AMEN to that ! :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> try to make it ! any way you can ! just come have fun chill..


the only way would be to take the buggy lol which isn't legal so thats not gonna happen, dad took the keys for the Z


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I should be able to make it. Althought I don't have a Nissan. LoL but I should be able to make it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96576

post there if you are coming !


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

if you are planning on showing up, please bring food as well so we have no freeloaders. check the thread on maxima.org to see whos bringing what and what we need. c'mon and come out. like i said the more the merrier.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (Maybe)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium
19. thephatone
20.WickedMax3 (Maybe)

keep on coming guys!

Ok, its a BBQ~! now, the hardest part, who will bring what?

here is an updated list ! looks like a big turnout ! cmon guys show your support !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=928406#post928406

please post all remaining post on the new thread ! thanks !


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (Maybe)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium
19. thephatone
20.WickedMax3 (Maybe)
21. AznVirus (Most Likely)


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

^^i hope you go i really want to see your b14 in person and hopefully take a ride, im working on my ga16det setup as well if all goes well i should have it done by the meet all i am waiting for is couplers and my bends for the down pipe and its ready to be assembeld!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (Maybe)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium
19. thephatone
20.WickedMax3 (Maybe)
21. AznVirus (Most Likely)
22. Wufaded (Hell Yessssssss!!!!!)

I'll be there..let me know what I should bring.....


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

I mentioned it in the other thread, but I'm a maybe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes, if i'm in LA)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z

sorry if i didnt get your name on the list.. i just copy and paste from maxima.org... sorry.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes, if i'm in LA)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Z_Spool (quite possibly) It'll be my first meet and the debut of the Z in it's beater state. I'll have pic's up soon, since now I have a Digi-camcorder. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96576

add your name to the list on the thread link above.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

1. Maximus_95 (Yes)
2. Liuspeed (Yes)
3. MrDicks_95se (Maybe)
4. Max_Tank (Yes, if i'm in LA)
5. ewuzh (Yes)
6. Snolife (Yes)
7. Risingmist (maybe)
8. ighettoboyi (maybe)
9. max2max-98se (YES)
10.Duckman540i (YES)
11.speedymax99(maybe)
12.HNDA ETR (Maybe)
13. 98MiKeXiMaSE (Maybe)
14. bigx323(i'll really, really try)
15. maxlineGTR infinitispecV Type R (Most likely)
can't wait to take mah car out and about
16. azianjiu (Yes)
17. 97PKIMVQ (Yes)
18. Scopium aka Sean, of course i know your name and (Yes)
19. Jdoubleoe703 ( most likely)
20. Ludacris (maybe)
21. joman (Yes)
22. rchun08 (Maybe)
23. HBL (Yes-Altimas.net)
24. Juice_818(YeS)
25. Warrior90t (Yes)
26. Altima SE-R (Yes)
27. Ukranian6Banger (YES)
28. kamz (maybe) 350z
29. vkzawa (Yeah!) 350z
30. disturbed2483 (yes) 350z
31. cocos350z (yes) 350z
32. Z_Spool (quite possibly) 
33. Bugnlv AKA Terrence aka Showtime 200sx im there as far as i know


----------

